# MiniTV windows goes blank on sky channels



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I've noticed the miniTV is blank on some channels, then relised its only on sky channels.

A bit of googling finds * Sky insisted their content wasn't shown in any TiVo menus. *! 
Sky block all 1/4 screen windows on their channels on TiVo - even the TV Guide.

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/33674963-tivo-apps-page-2.html

Now tell me sky don't view TiVo as a threat ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mikerr said:


> I've noticed the miniTV is blank on some channels, then relised its only on sky channels.
> 
> A bit of googling finds * Sky insisted their content wasn't shown in any TiVo menus. *!
> Sky block all 1/4 screen windows on their channels on TiVo - even the TV Guide.
> ...


Same on V+ boxes.


----------



## Technix (Feb 3, 2011)

When watching a recording from a Sky channel it will play in mini TV. I don't see the point of Sky forcing this limitation.


----------

